# Best place to give penicillin ???



## MiddleRiver

Just wondering where the best place to give penicillin on a dairy doe is ? There really isn't a lot of meat, can you give penicillin Sub Q ? Or only IM ? I'm used to giving shots like this to horses, pleanty of muscle there :+) Also, since it would have to be given several days in a row, how do you rotate where you give it ? Is it 4 cc. per 100lbs ? 

Thanks !


----------



## Sondra

There are many different penicillins so depends on what your using and what for. SQ is how I give it and just alternate areas 
here is the recommended doses for the different pens scroll down till you get to them
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,43.0.html


----------



## MiddleRiver

Thanks Sondra !


----------



## MiddleRiver

Ok, just a couple more questions - So even though the bottle says inject IM ONLY, SQ is still ok ( i do prefer SQ ) ? Also, i didn't see it, but where is the best place to inject it SQ then ? Thanks !


----------



## Sondra

as far a sq I do behind the front leg but anywhere you can pull up a tent is ok. and yes sq is also the recemended form in goat 101 
just courious but why are you giving pen?


----------



## MiddleRiver

I'm not giving it yet - but imagine i will have to at some point. I had thought about it with my doe that recently had the edema, and relized i wasn't sure how/where to give it. So it's for future reference :+) Thanks !


----------



## Sondra

:biggrin


----------



## Kaye White

:lol Check here before you "just give Penn-G". There are a lot of things Penn-G will not work on. Edema, being one of them. 

Penn-G is used here mostly for open type wounds, foot scald, but not a lot else. 
Dose on goats is also 6.6cc/100#. More than any other species of animal. 
Kaye


----------



## MiddleRiver

Thanks Kaye :+) I do know it won't work on edema, lol, when i was thinking of using it was before i knew it was edema, and was freaking out thinking it was mastitis - silly me, hehe. 

I have penn. G and biomyicin - which would have been better had it been a mild case of mastitis ?


----------



## Kaye White

Bio-Mycin. It's a tetracycline and will cross readily into the udder.
Kaye


----------



## Melissa

I give mine in the muscle of the back leg and just move up or down for each shot and switch legs every day.

-Melissa


----------



## MiddleRiver

So Bio-Mycin is better for udder related things, interesting - good to know to, as i hear it doesn't sting like others. Can Bio-Mycin be given SQ too then ? all have to go look up the dose for it and put that in my goat notes at home. Thanks !


----------



## Patty13637

Just about all shots are sub q in goats. I have given antibiotic IM but it really takes a toll on the goat.

I do now give bo-se im because I kept getting abcesses . Thats why its important not to give shots any place cl could show up ...some people may freak and not believe you that it is from a shot not cl. 

I am also now using a diluted bleach spray before giving shots.


Patty


----------



## mill-valley

I give penicillin IM in the neck, switching sides. I tend to follow drug labels probably because that's what was drilled to us in college...right drug, right route, right amount, right animal...blah blah blah. I do know many people use things SQ and it seems to work ok. I think it changes the withdrawal times of the drugs as well as how fast it gets into the bloodstream.


----------

